
Lucky to Be a Programmer - luu
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/lucky-to-be-a-programmer/
======
pedalpete
I agree with much of the article, unfortunately, I don't think it applies to
everybody. Not long ago I was discussing a creative architecture I had devised
to make an api simpler, and the friend I was discussing with, who is also a
long-time programmer, recognized how elated I was with my solution. He said
he'd never felt that way about programming. He liked making things, and to
that end, programming was a tool rather than a process.

I'm trying to think of a way to describe the difference. Is programming your
craft? or your task?

